

Lego Scorpion - Mortal Kombat - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/show/nJTiufC9A4kVhrzz9f7Ot7ADOhC

======
mimmuz
very nice! maybe with an additional skull head would be more realistic: ready
for the fatality!

